# First Viv Wall/Stack Begins! (Picture Friendly)



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

After seeing so many outstanding vivs on here, I have decided to expand my Reptile Collection. I only actually own one Bearded Dragon at the monet, had him for 4 years, now he's 20inches i think he is in need of a bigger viv, he's in a 4ft at the moment.
After Various Designs i thought to myself, why not make the whole wall for Reptiles? One big viv stack with different Reptiles in. 
So that's exactly what i am going to do... :2thumb:

Here was my initial Design (On Paper)









After I drew it up..








Planning on having My beardie at the top in a 5.6ft cage (the measurements are wrong in the design)
Then 2 Cages for a Rankins and When i breed My beardie. (For babies)
Then A Chameleon Cage, and next to it, a Crested Gecko Cage.
And last but not least, storage underneath.

Originally I was going to get it made by viv builders, but after being told 450 quid for a qoute, I decided to do it with my dad..forobvious reasons . :whistling2:

So, a few trips down to my local Wood shop (Not BNQ, There wood is almost always bowed and not as good quality, and more expensive) We got ourselves some wood for the frame, a good solid frame that will act as a solid foundation to maintain the viv structure.

Then cut them down to size...









All while this guy had no interest whatsoever :lol2:









Many cups of tea later we had come up with the shape of the frame.









All was going to plan, then it had to go and rain!! :cussing:
Luckily though, no wood got sodden, and didn't have to go buy more wood.

This was my room before.








As you can see just a plain white unit and my 4ft cage sat ontop (It had been moved downstairs in this picture)

After a lot of halving joints and tonnes of PVA And screws, the back part of the frame was coming into shape.








Now to start fixing it to the wall... :Na_Na_Na_Na:















































Thats all we have done in two days, we will be decking it out with Tongue & Groove Cladding, and buying glass etc.

Will keep you updated on this thread from start to finish if anyone's interested 
:lol2:

Excuse Camera Quality by the way, was taken on my rubbish Blackberry :whistling2:


----------



## shon (Jun 27, 2011)

nice work mate cant wait to see the end result. are you a joiner ?


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

shon said:


> nice work mate cant wait to see the end result. are you a joiner ?


I'm only 16
But my dad did take a few carpentry courses 
:2thumb:


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Have not updated you in a few days, bin busy on the stack :2thumb:

Anyway heres my happy boy









and heres the pics from progress from the last couple of days..


















































































Coming along quite nicely.

Will be some sort of Fake rock in all the vivs, not sure to make it out of the canned foam or out of Poly? any decent tuts or anything on fake rock would be appreiated. :2thumb:


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

How did you persuade your parents to let you do that?


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

zekee said:


> How did you persuade your parents to let you do that?


Lol!
I proved to them I can look after an animal right for the past 4years, and its partly a birthday/chjristmas present as my bday is tomorrow, my dad doesn't mind doing it as he likes his DIY. So I'm very lucky really :2thumb:


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't wait until it finally complete I so wish my parents would let me do the same but just can't see the final outcome so won't allow me  Maybe after seeing yours finished they may allow me  For 16 years old thats fantastic.


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

looks excellent mate cant wait to see what it looks like when its finished
:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Cheers everyone 

And mate ask if you can build it yourself, its really easy! So much cheaper aswell, will keep you all updated


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

This looks like a good'un.... Keeping an eye out on this bad boy!


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking good mate, oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

i would have said 450 ain't a bad price, how much did it cost you to build?


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> This looks like a good'un.... Keeping an eye out on this bad boy!


Cheers mate!:Na_Na_Na_Na:



zekee said:


> Looking good mate, oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY


Thanks Mate :no1:



krome187 said:


> i would have said 450 ain't a bad price, how much did it cost you to build?


450 isn't so bad a price, but building it is a lot more rewarding, and it would have taken ages to explain all the exact measurements to fit the alcove/skirting board/coving etc.

So far around 130. Probably gunna be around 200 - 250 once the glass is in and for the last bits of wood and fake rock. Thats just an estimate though, i'll work out the rough costings on everything at the end mate :2thumb:


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Some pics from today while i was at School :Na_Na_Na_Na:





































Will upload some later tonight when the joins are all covered with the wooden pieces. :notworthy:


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

This is looking awesome man - Cant wait to see the finished result


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

cheers
its looking better now wil upload some pics later :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

cant waitto see it


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

right its all going well, but no point in uploading pictures at the moment because its just filling, sanding, and putting vents in and ordering glass at the mo. will upload some when vents are in, and light fittings go in etc: victory:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

great looking build with lots of thought in it, well done fella!!


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Top quality looks good mate, be getting you to make some at mine


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks! :notworthy:

Little update the runners will be here saturday, then going to order the glass from there on
just varnishing and filling it at the moment so no point in pictures:whistling2:

Just spent £110 on lights and fixings :gasp::gasp:

will keep updating you all, and just a quick one if anyone knows any good tuts or anything for the fake rock that would be good, mainly wanna know how to carve good shapes, as im not the greatest artist :2thumb:


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

ReptileRyan said:


> thanks! :notworthy:
> 
> Little update the runners will be here saturday, then going to order the glass from there on
> just varnishing and filling it at the moment so no point in pictures:whistling2:
> ...


lol you don't have to be a good artist, you just think rock and attack it at least thats what i done, you can check my profile to sort of give you an idea but there are a few people on here who are quite good, i think i was looking at spatte88 his tanks were good


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking good my friend, will you be putting the vents in the front of the vivs?


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

ralphsvivariums said:


> Looking good my friend, will you be putting the vents in the front of the vivs?





















:2thumb:


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

that hole you can see has bin filled with filler now so all looking good mate :flrt:


----------



## reptilesruel!!! (Jul 14, 2009)

is it pine your using?? coz i really like this design and idea


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

nice job matey, really nice of your dad to help you with it, i like the way it over hangs your bed a little. great job

as for back ground, theres no right or wrong way. get as much polystyrene as you can and make the insides ruffly how you'd like for example put all ledges caves and other bits in if you like the look then whip out ya grout. its easiest to do a farilyrunny layer first and make sure its all covered. once thats dry make a drier mix of grout ( i use grey grout ) once thats dried out use waterproof varnish like pond sealent or similar to seal it. itsnot very hard and a little tip ( not sure how suitable in lizard vivs ) buy some fake moss and stick it on the rock effect makes it look really good


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

reptilesruel!!! said:


> is it pine your using?? coz i really like this design and idea


Yeah its pine, sealed of course. Good thing about it is its cheap as chips :notworthy:



PESKY said:


> nice job matey, really nice of your dad to help you with it, i like the way it over hangs your bed a little. great job
> 
> as for back ground, theres no right or wrong way. get as much polystyrene as you can and make the insides ruffly how you'd like for example put all ledges caves and other bits in if you like the look then whip out ya grout. its easiest to do a farilyrunny layer first and make sure its all covered. once thats dry make a drier mix of grout ( i use grey grout ) once thats dried out use waterproof varnish like pond sealent or similar to seal it. itsnot very hard and a little tip ( not sure how suitable in lizard vivs ) buy some fake moss and stick it on the rock effect makes it look really good


Yeah the bed thing is kinda cool, and for a tiny room its like a feature!
My beardies one lucky fella :lol2:

and yeah i will try the rock out, will probably order off ebay a few sheets.
I thought about using the expandable squirty foam, but no idea if that will work, hmm.

As for the Chameleon and Crested Gecko cage, will have a soilish naturual background :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

ReptileRyan said:


> Yeah its pine, sealed of course. Good thing about it is its cheap as chips :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will work but IMo its so bloody sticky and it goes hard too quickly, you can always use the gorilla glue way but for big vivs its bloody expensive. if you do choose that make your shapes with polystyrene the same and then cover in gorilla glue wait for it to foam up then press damp eco earth into it, keep re applying pressure until the glue is dry, works well but as i said i spent a lot of money on glue for a 4 x2 x 2 so yours would probably cost alot. for a beardie though why not make ur rocks and ledges from polystyrene then mix pva and sand together and cover in that, makes a nice desert back ground for your beardie


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Little update, nearly finished, glass ordered, runners in, electrics getting sorted just building side shelves etc at the moment
but i will update still aswell, and will stay on this thread to update the fake rock vivs, viv by viv.
anywayy heres some pictures.























































:2thumb:


----------



## tRiBaLmArKiNgS (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome mate! If I didn't private rent my house I'd totally do this  Will defo do one in the future once I buy my own house :mf_dribble:

Good job :2thumb:


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Right guys, everythings almost done, just sanding down and waiting for glass deliveries, i ordered expanding foam eco earth etc for the pygmy chameleon background (middle right) so yeah
Will be planting this plant in my crestie viv (bottom right)









will keep you all updated on the fake rock furnishing right up untill i get my lizards to go in them :mf_dribble:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

ReptileRyan said:


> Right guys, everythings almost done, just sanding down and waiting for glass deliveries, i ordered expanding foam eco earth etc for the pygmy chameleon background (middle right) so yeah
> Will be planting this plant in my crestie viv (bottom right)
> image
> 
> will keep you all updated on the fake rock furnishing right up untill i get my lizards to go in them :mf_dribble:


 That is looking wicked can't wait to see the finishing touch:no1::no1:


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

This looks fantastic just read through the whole thread. I'm impressed, look forward to seeing it finished


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks everyone :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome so far,

as for backgrounds, check the links in my sig i have some simple tut's

as for shaping i find a candle works best, you can use a lighter but you cant hold the disposable ones for to long. 
this melts the plastic instead so you dont have the lil snowballs coming off everywhere everywhere like you do if you saw bits off with a knife.


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> looks awesome so far,
> 
> as for backgrounds, check the links in my sig i have some simple tut's
> 
> ...


cheers mate, no links in your sig though?


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

MaMExotics said:


> Any updates?


Haha i was thinking the same rate wanna see the end result!!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

MaMExotics said:


> Any updates?



Off the record and off thread..... Just noticed your wish list! AWD get one! I love mine they are amazing! Best reptile I have ever had!


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Yep lots of updates  on phone now but glass has arrived and installed, and starting backgrounds in a few mins, ill upload pics later tonight on the computer


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

ReptileRyan said:


> Yep lots of updates  on phone now but glass has arrived and installed, and starting backgrounds in a few mins, ill upload pics later tonight on the computer


:2thumb::2thumb: Great stuff!! :2thumb::no1:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Off the record and off thread..... Just noticed your wish list! AWD get one! I love mine they are amazing! Best reptile I have ever had!


yup thats my main want  hope to get on at xmas as i could not gte one for my bday


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Weres these pics you were putting on then  ??


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry mate, funny story..,. got to work with thh expanding foam, and i did it on to the viv so it kept falling down, dont know why but my inner Einstein told me to use my bare hands, spent the last day using tweezers getting the stuff off, anyway sorry for the wait.. :no1::lol2:

heres some pics :Na_Na_Na_Na:









































































Bought some materials for the background...


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Great stuff haha worth the wait looking really good mate keep it up!!


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks brilliant. I need a bigger bedroom -.-


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats amazing o.o 
I've got the space to do it, but no dad to do it.


----------



## vr4000 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking good  hopefully I can convince my son to have something more exciting than a hamster so then I have an excuse for more viv's


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

vr4000 said:


> Looking good  hopefully I can convince my son to have something more exciting than a hamster so then I have an excuse for more viv's


should that be the other way round lol XD shouldnt it be the kids trying to convince the parents lmao


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

how is it coming along?


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

sorry havnt updated, been busy, nearly finished now, just grouting the top beardie viv, and then spray painting and dry brushing, cham viv is done, and so is pygmy cham viv, thanks to gill for the live plants! added a banana tree and a umbrella tree 
just finishing grouting cresties as they have a fake rock background, anyway, heres some pics with my new 12mp camera!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

:mf_dribble: Wow.... lucky you and clever Dad. Loved just reading through this thread and seeing the project develop and it looks great :no1: very professional! :2thumb:


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

amazing!!! love the big middle viv, looks wonderful full of plants 

well done!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks great, particularly like the big planted one.

... but are you ever going to see your dragon that far above your head? and won't it be inconvient for feeding, cleaning etc?


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



em_40 said:


> Looks great, particularly like the big planted one.
> 
> ... but are you ever going to see your dragon that far above your head? and won't it be inconvient for feeding, cleaning etc?


Yeah the ledges in there are high so he can see out, he comes out a lot aswell, and I have one of them foldable steps that I can use to get up there properly


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Also once everything is done I will make a video on the stack


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

How much was the banana tree? thinking about getting one for my CWD although i know the lil bugger will destroy it haha! and where did u get it from? and the build is coming along very nicely if its your first time fake rocking give yourself a tap on the back done a good job! :2thumb:


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> How much was the banana tree? thinking about getting one for my CWD although i know the lil bugger will destroy it haha! and where did u get it from? and the build is coming along very nicely if its your first time fake rocking give yourself a tap on the back done a good job! :2thumb:


thanks mate! still just grouting the uper beardie one though! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
and the banana tree was from a garden centre by me in south wales, there not the best though, quite hard to keep alive, umbrella tree is my fav so far, looks the best


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

ReptileRyan said:


> thanks mate! still just grouting the uper beardie one though! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> and the banana tree was from a garden centre by me in south wales, there not the best though, quite hard to keep alive, umbrella tree is my fav so far, looks the best


 well its in a humid warmish area so im hopeing it would thrive! and maybe even get afew fruity suprises from it HAHA! and i see how much was it if you dont mind me asking? i know when i was a kid my dad had one, sister pushed me i fell over it and broke it my dad wasnt pleased at all cause he spent i think 60 pound on like a 3ft banana tree lol


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

lmao! well it was only about a tenner, its only about 2ft tall though, not got the tree roots yet etc


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

ReptileRyan said:


> lmao! well it was only about a tenner, its only about 2ft tall though, not got the tree roots yet etc


 Ohhh thats not bad at all! i might pop to garden center tomorrow and have a butchers :2thumb:


----------



## rey619 (Jun 10, 2010)

just read this thread from start tofinish. and i think you and your dad need to start up a company... you can make my wall stack. :2thumb:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

just had a thought... (yes it was painful) :lol2:... seem to remember somewhere in the far deep reaches of what little bit of mind I have left seeing something somewhere about the umbrella tree (Schefflera type) being potentially poisonous or irritant for some species.... might be a good idea to just double check this one if you have not already??.... :blush: J


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Janine00 said:


> just had a thought... (yes it was painful) :lol2:... seem to remember somewhere in the far deep reaches of what little bit of mind I have left seeing something somewhere about the umbrella tree (Schefflera type) being potentially poisonous or irritant for some species.... might be a good idea to just double check this one if you have not already??.... :blush: J


no many people have umbrella plants in their cham vivs, chams can even eat them 

anyway got 2 new additions today, a 3week old baby yemen...









and a new crestie!









and here are some other pics 
crestie setup









whole stack (top viv needs to be painted)









chameleon viv










:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

That is an amazing racking system you got there... so wish my parents would allow me to do the same thing in my room maybe after I've shown yours again (as I showed them the start of thread) they may start concidering so .. All I can that is brilliant effort they and really hope for all the best now :2thumb:

When you got chance do please do an update with some photos of them letting us know how they doing .. I love your new additions too... I can say i'm rather jealous :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Know Reptiles said:


> That is an amazing racking system you got there... so wish my parents would allow me to do the same thing in my room maybe after I've shown yours again (as I showed them the start of thread) they may start concidering so .. All I can that is brilliant effort they and really hope for all the best now :2thumb:
> 
> When you got chance do please do an update with some photos of them letting us know how they doing .. I love your new additions too... I can say i'm rather jealous :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Wow mate thanks a lot!
I hope you parents let you!
And I will keep this thread updated with pics of the animals etc, sorta like a blog, thanks to you and everyones for the kind words! Will do some more pics tomorrow of the top viv


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

bangin':no1:


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

got my chameleon, crestie, and 2 long tail earless dragon brothers  And ofcourse my beardie, now waiting to get 2 or 3 pygmy chameleons and 1 or 2 females to join my crestie, any name suggestions for..
the male chameleon?
the female crestie?
and the 2 brothers (long tail earless dragons) was gunna name hem bert and ernie haha





































































































































































:whistling2:


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

very jelly


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

I never really was appealed to crestie's but your's look's lovely.


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> I never really was appealed to crestie's but your's look's lovely.


Thankyou! She was from ReptileCymru


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

You must be well chuffed that its almost all done know ive had my beardie for a year now and really want a new lizard ( but of course parents) how long did u have your beardie for b4 they let u build this?


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

MaMExotics said:


> You must be well chuffed that its almost all done know ive had my beardie for a year now and really want a new lizard ( but of course parents) how long did u have your beardie for b4 they let u build this?


Had the beardie for around 4 years, but never really asked for other lizards up until now


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

i really like the earless dragons 
btw female and male cresties shouldnt be housed together permantly cus the female may become egg bound and put under stress etc.


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

brickdagecko said:


> i really like the earless dragons
> btw female and male cresties shouldnt be housed together permantly cus the female may become egg bound and put under stress etc.


Thanks and I know, mine is a female and I will be getting more females..


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

ReptileRyan said:


> Thanks and I know, mine is a female and I will be getting more females..


o ok didnt realise :bash:
the progress looks great


----------



## RICHCJ (Jul 22, 2009)

Looking good Ryan :2thumb:

The earless dragons look really made up with their new home, its amazing.

Keep up the the good work :2thumb:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't read it all but I've skimmed through the pictures. Absolutely love it. Job well done : )


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Amazing work Ryan. The setups are so real looking.


----------



## Jenn93 (Dec 21, 2011)

wowwwwww !!! this is amazing im so jealous of this and youuu:surrender: you and your dad have some talent you start a company id buy one ! :2thumb:


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

earless dragons are nuts, saw some in local rep shop can't get over how small they are


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am so jealous! that set up looks fabulous!  well done!!


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

just read through all this and a great job. any more updates / pics? also looking forward to the Video of the walk round of it


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

You got anyup dates on this?


----------



## Daemia (Feb 22, 2012)

what program did you use to design it thats in the pic at the start


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Argh!! I'm so jealous, I wish my parents let me have that many pets :mf_dribble:


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Just stumbled upon this while looking for crested gecko setups, i have to say totally amazed  awesome set up dude, love the natural look! would love to make something like that!


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

epic mate,just epic


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

God I love this  its so good!!!


----------



## curleywhirly (Jun 18, 2012)

This is brilliant! I've recently created caves for my leopard gecko's out of foam and they love it!.. I'd love to do something like this but I'll have to wait untill I get back off my holiday 
Can't wait to see this finished tho


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome idea.. Stunning.work.. Top Mark's!!! 

How much did it all set you off?? 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

